# What's wrong with this picture?



## Raindance (15/5/18)

Rushed home to get my grubby paws on a Recurve that arrived today. But.....


Can you spot whats wrong in this picture?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (15/5/18)

Hope that wasn't bought new...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

craigb said:


> Hope that wasn't bought new...


Still sealed in factory shrink wrap.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (15/5/18)

While I'm not 100% sure exactly what's missing... That box is in a hell of a state for "factory" new. 

Spare parts? Coil & cotton?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

craigb said:


> While I'm not 100% sure exactly what's missing... That box is in a hell of a state for "factory" new.
> 
> Spare parts? Coil & cotton?


All will be revealed a bit later, it is however not the box, that I can let slip.

Just want to see if anybody gets it first.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (15/5/18)

no airflow on cap?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

Maybe a clearer picture is needed-

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

Hakhan said:


> no airflow on cap?


Damn you are sharp @Hakhan!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (15/5/18)

maybe its the mtl version....sorry bud.
waiting for vape mail and then you get this. you should post it Mike vape page. who knows you may get some goodies for your trouble...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Damn you are sharp @Hakhan!


I thought the airflow is on the dark side

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (15/5/18)

Doh! 

Well spotted @Hakhan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (15/5/18)

Send a pic of it to Mike Vapes and tell him you prefer Morten's airflow on the Njord.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## BumbleBee (15/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Maybe a clearer picture is needed-
> View attachment 132081


Nice! You scored a super rare “factory error”, that’s a real gem in some collector circles 

I’ve seen some boxes that have the lids the wrong way around but this is the first time I’ve seen something like this, nice find

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## craigb (15/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Nice! You scored a super rare “factory error”, that’s a real gem in some collector circles
> 
> I’ve seen some boxes that have the lids the wrong way around but this is the first time I’ve seen something like this, nice find



Nice find? Nice find?!?! All poor Rainie wants to do is make sweet, sweet clouds with a new toy, and can only sit and stare at it, wondering how it vapes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/5/18)

Take some pictures for Mike vapes, then take ur drill out and put some holes on that thing 
U have the option of modifying the airflow as per ur needs. I would have started with one hole and then worked my way up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (15/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Rushed home to get my grubby paws on a Recurve that arrived today. But.....
> View attachment 132067
> 
> Can you spot whats wrong in this picture?
> ...


Wow...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Nice! You scored a super rare “factory error”, that’s a real gem in some collector circles
> 
> I’ve seen some boxes that have the lids the wrong way around but this is the first time I’ve seen something like this, nice find


Problem is I do not want to collect it,I want to vape it...LOL.

This is why I buy local, will have this sorted by Thursday. Just hope the vendor does not want me to return this one. That will make this a R750.00 atty and that is a bit steep.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

craigb said:


> Nice find? Nice find?!?! All poor Rainie wants to do is make sweet, sweet clouds with a new toy, and can only sit and stare at it, wondering how it vapes.


Talk about a tight MTL vape! this is toight, verry toight!

You hit the nail on the head Craigb. Strangely I'm not upset by this. Kind of funny in a way.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (15/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Talk about a tight MTL vape! this is toight, verry toight!
> 
> You hit the nail on the head Craigb. Strangely I'm not upset by this. Kind of funny in a way.
> 
> Regards


You can't have rain in capetown and an atty with airholes. You can only chose one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

Christos said:


> You can't have rain in capetown and an atty with airholes. You can only chose one


But.. but.. but... without air holes, how does Raindance make'em clouds?

I guess it explains why @Moerse Rooikat gave me grief the other day about it not raining. This explains it.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (15/5/18)

Raindance said:


> But.. but.. but... without air holes, how does Raindance make'em clouds?
> 
> I guess it explains why @Moerse Rooikat gave me grief the other day about it not raining. This explains it.
> 
> Regards


You shouk be sacrificing virgin's and not trying to make clouds. You have angered the gods with this feeble attempt...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (15/5/18)

Jokes aside, I hope you get to keep this. Would be an awesome party trick to pull on someone after a few toots especially one of those guys who don't vape and always want a toot after a few beers....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

Christos said:


> Jokes aside, I hope you get to keep this. Would be an awesome party trick to pull on someone after a few toots especially one of those guys who don't vape and always want a toot after a few beers....


That is just cruel! Love it! LOL

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (15/5/18)

I got a better idea, send a pic to Jai Haze and get ready for the ultimate drama Youtube review.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Rafique (15/5/18)

Have to agree rare factory error, if atties were coins u would have a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/5/18)

Adephi said:


> I got a better idea, send a pic to Jai Haze and get ready for the ultimate drama Youtube review.


Oh that is such a cunning idea...

@Raindance that sucks man ... hope u get sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (15/5/18)

Adephi said:


> I got a better idea, send a pic to Jai Haze and get ready for the ultimate drama Youtube review.


The drama would come when he tried to smash that topcap. It is a piece of steel of note!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (15/5/18)

Raindance said:


> The drama would come when he tried to smash that topcap. It is a piece of steel of note!
> 
> Regards



Thats why you send a pic. Or sell it at a reasonable premium. It is a collector's item after all. And I would just imagine what an item it would be for him.


----------



## Spyro (15/5/18)

I'd love to hear how it performs as a dual coil. I imagine you'd need smaller coils and the cap would heat quickly. But very curious.


----------



## Captain Chaos (15/5/18)

Someone is going to get his ass chewed at the factory........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy (16/5/18)

@Raindance we will arrange that to be collected and a new one delivered today, once again sorry for any inconvenience caused.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance (16/5/18)

BigGuy said:


> @Raindance we will arrange that to be collected and a new one delivered today, once again sorry for any inconvenience caused.


Thanks @BigGuy, having some tech problems on the tablet will reply to your mail as soon as sorted.

Regards


----------



## Raindance (17/5/18)

BigGuy said:


> @Raindance we will arrange that to be collected and a new one delivered today, once again sorry for any inconvenience caused.


Delivered and collected this morning as promised. Thanks @BigGuy.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (17/5/18)

And here we have the real deal. Holes and all!


The provided coils with Cotton Bacon Prime. Four cores (+/- 30AWG) wound in what looks like 38AWG. NI80 I think.


Not my comfort zone at 67W and 0.26 Ohm but to my surprise both my salmon colored 30Q's and me can handle it comfortably (+/- 16 Amps).



Vapedellic baby, vapedellic!



I was a bit apprehensive of the shape but like it a lot now. The driptip is very comfortable as well. I am not a fan of 810's but this one is perfectly shaped.



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Carnival (17/5/18)

Awesome @Raindance , happy vaping! I think the Recurve looks so sexy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/18)

Wow that looks epic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (17/5/18)

I am not bragging or anything but have to admit the combination, despite my earlier reservations, really does it for me. Makes the R499.99 Coppervape mod sommer look high end. LOL.

While on the topic, the mod's performance, functionality and ergonomic fit totally contradict what I paid for it. (Them actually, I have three) Of all twenty something my devices, this is my absolute favorite. My end game in the search for the ultimate mod. And now with the Recurve I think I found my end game DL atty as well.

Now just to find the ultimate MTL atty for the full size REO. I am eyeing the Berzerker(?) MTL RDA. Next month.. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------

